# Etisalat sim Cards not working anymore in many mobile phones



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

I read this news of Etisalat will block all the fake mobile phones by not providing them the service.... and i ignored it as i always get the original for my post paid sim card...


From 1st December 2011 my sim stopped all out going calls...

Finally today i have manage to find out why was it not working... 

my mobile phone settings have to get updated/changed ... 

China made fake are not working anymore...
Now everything is fine....


Did anyone experienced it.....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Nope, no problem. Dont have a fake I guess....


----------

